# HFEA News - Single Embryo Transfer?



## mp (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi,

Quite a lot in the papers and TV about HFEA enforcing Singe Embryo Transfer upon clincs quite soon, or at least restricing the clinics choice of whom can receive multiple embryos. I know the risks of transfering two, but we are private patients (Channel Isles don't cover IVF) and have a limited budget. Whatever the stats they throw at us, I can't help but feel our chances are reducing. If the clinics have a choice about implanting more that one for certain cases, will it just be older women? What about younger women with previously failed treatments?

http://news.independent.co.uk/uk/health_medical/article2411395.ece

http://observer.guardian.co.uk/uk_news/story/0,,2047531,00.html?gusrc=rss&feed=1

If you want to send your thoughts to HFEA, then their email address is [email protected]

Cheers

MP

/links


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

The HFEA have denied any decision has been made and a public consultation will happen first: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6515107.stm

As we all know from Have Your Say on the BBC website the public tend to have rather strident views against the expense of IVF on the NHS which obviously includes all the twin births post private IVF so we will need to contribute to the consultation when it happens to get a more blanced view. Tony passed the FF comments to the Expert Group on Single Embryo Transfer (discussions on here were referred to in their report) and I hope he will again.

Betty
/links


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Sky news also have this on their site today

http://news.sky.com/skynews/article/0,,30000-1258560,00.html

T xx

/links


----------



## ChrisA (May 12, 2005)

Why is it that no one in the media is catching on to the real problem, the disparity in success rates, a lot of UK clinics currently get results in the 1 in 4 range with 2 embryos while the best achieve 1 in 2 rates. 

For safety of course the number of transfers should be based on the chances of achieving twin/triplets but that would be to reward mediocrity, those clinics that perform poorly would just transfer more eggs. Allegedly, the HFEA has already started trying to restrict the ARGC to 2 already.

That all sounds logical enough, but is of course still wrong, the current limit takes no account of the couple being treated, a woman in her 20's with a low sperm count partner is far more likely to get twins first time than a woman in her late thirties with a history of failed IVF cycles.

A complex subject with simple regulations is just not going to work. It is important to bear in mind that these regulations are not law, so you and your Dr can override them.


PS the guardian link included "...much higher risk of ...", subjective and sensational, if there was that dangerous then it would already be banned.


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

I could not believe my eyes yesterday morning when i saw the Independent, it's hard enough already without limiting the amount of eggs a woman can have put back   i am so annoyed about it why is that womens services like fertility are the lowest funded, i have spoken to a lot of people about this and they agree we women who need NHS funded treatment are either given very little funding or have to live in the right area the postcode lottery finding, it's a joke and the sooner it changes the better, oh that's my rant for today, i feel much better now


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=90203.msg1255010#msg1255010


----------



## mp (Jul 12, 2005)

More news on this today

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/6524207.stm

/links


----------

